# Restarting an old Hobby



## akabu (Sep 23, 2018)

I am probably older than most readers of this thread. I am returning after a 50 year detour. I recently found an N scale set purchased about 50 years ago for my youngest son. He had no interest in trains and I had job requirements that overshadowed trains. I just discovered the set in some storage items and was prepared to give it to our youngest grandson. My wife, "bless her heart" absolutely disagreed and insisted we build our own layout. She loved miniature doll houses as a young lady and wants to get back at creating something.
Here is my dilemma:
We have a small spare bedroom with a "Murphy bed" on one wall and a blank wall across from it. I have decided to make a "Murphy bed" style cabinet 4'x6' on the opposite wall. It will close up similar to the bed and allow either the bed or the train to be used.
The layout has about 40' of track in two loops with one crossover, and one three rail siding/switch yard. The track is two loops with one overpass and one double crossover. The track is actually one continuous loop or two separate loops. 
There is no attempt to mimic an actual railroad scene. The layout is mostly for my wife and I to do something together in these late years of our lives. The build is probably more important than the realism of actual trains. 
I will be using DCC and KATO unitrack. I am planning on two feeders for each loop located across from each other. Is there anything else I must have or that should be installed prior to scenery completion?
Any positive feedback would be appreciated.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You may not be older than everyone, but welcome to the forum!


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

John is so right there...I just celebrated my 89th
birthday and still in training...HO tho.

You may want to look at the newer N scale trains.
Those 50 year old locos are probably not going to
give you much satisfaction. Save the cars tho. and
think about converting them to knuckle couplers.
Some of the cars from that era had wheels with
deep flanges. Might want to replace those wheels
with newer metal wheels.

For the size of your layout your two DCC track feeds per
oval will be sufficient. You'll want to put in the wires
for your turnouts before starting scenery though.

The Power pack that came with the old train set
will be ideal for powering your turnouts and other
accessories.

We're glad to have you join us. There's a bunch of
experienced modelers who stand ready to help with
any problem you encounter.

Don


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Welcome aboard!*



akabu said:


> I am probably older than most readers of this thread. I am returning after a 50 year detour. I recently found an N scale set purchased about 50 years ago for my youngest son. He had no interest in trains and I had job requirements that overshadowed trains. I just discovered the set in some storage items and was prepared to give it to our youngest grandson. My wife, "bless her heart" absolutely disagreed and insisted we build our own layout. She loved miniature doll houses as a young lady and wants to get back at creating something.
> Here is my dilemma:
> We have a small spare bedroom with a "Murphy bed" on one wall and a blank wall across from it. I have decided to make a "Murphy bed" style cabinet 4'x6' on the opposite wall. It will close up similar to the bed and allow either the bed or the train to be used.
> The layout has about 40' of track in two loops with one crossover, and one three rail siding/switch yard. The track is two loops with one overpass and one double crossover. The track is actually one continuous loop or two separate loops.
> ...


 akabu;

Welcome to the forum! 
I hope you and your wife have many years of enjoyment from your common venture into model railroading.
It sounds like you have some pretty definite plans in mind. While it is your railroad, and therefore your decision, may I ask if the layout MUST be a fold-up design?
Many fold-up layouts have been built, but they do have some disadvantages, which you may, or may not, have considered seriously. 

A fold-up layout will need to have every single locomotive, and rail car, plus anything else not nailed down, removed, and stored somewhere else, each time you need to fold it up. 

A fold-up design also limits the height of any mountains, or structures on the layout to those that will fit on it when it is folded up. (I' assuming you don't plan on removing/storing the structures, and large scenery, prior to folding the layout up.) 

You know your particular space situation better than I do, so if a fold-up is absolutely necessary, then it's certainly better than no railroad at all. 

Master track planner John Armstrong once designed a model railroad called "The Murphy Bed & Credenza RR." He published the plan in the book, "John Armstrong on Creative Layout Design." One of his key ideas was the "credenza" part of the design. The top surface of this bookcase-shaped structure held the rail yard. It allowed the trains to run off the fold-up portion of the layout and onto a part that did not fold. This prevented the, "take everything off/put everything back on problem." The lower shelves were used for storage. He also included a hinged top which folded down over the top yard shelf at a 45 degree angle. The steep slope of the cover was intended to prevent people laying other stuff on top and delaying train operations.
His other key feature was a fold-up hinge, and support, system which used a novel design to get a 4x8 folded out, and supported, at a convenient operating height. Without this feature, the layout would have to be much shorter if it were to hinge at say, 3'-4' off the floor. The other option, hinging it near the floor, would mean the layout, in operating position would also be down at near floor level. The book was published by Kalmbach Co. in 1978, and is most likely out-of-print. You can check with Kalmbach at https://kalmbachhobbystore.com/products/books You might also be able to get a used copy at www.amazon,com or at a train show, or you could see if your local public library can order it for you.

If you can find the space for a non-folding, but narrow, shelf type layout, then that's another possibility for your consideration.

Finally, as a long time N-scale modeler, I second DonR's suggestion regarding old N-scale locomotives. Of course first try what you already have. However, I can tell you from personal experience, that the difference between how old N-scale locos ran, and how today's N-scale locos run, is like the difference between night and day. As Don also suggests, if you have any problems with deep-flanged wheels bumping along the ties, then replacement wheels are available if you should need them.

Good luck, and have fun!

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

Welcome to the forum. Your in good company here.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

I hope you realize that those old locos won't operate on your DCC system. They are designed only for DC. Being that old, I don't know if they could be converted to DCC or not. As DonR suggested, you should consider looking at some of the newer DCC engines. They are amazing in their quality! Most brands nowadays are excellent runners. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR (Jul 29, 2018)

Good luck with the layout. Also some very good information about the DCC set up. Your old engines will be a problem i think.


----------



## akabu (Sep 23, 2018)

traction fan said:


> akabu;
> 
> Welcome to the forum!
> I hope you and your wife have many years of enjoyment from your common venture into model railroading.
> ...


Thanks for the input. Fold up is the only option for two reasons. 1st space requirements. I live in Florida and the house in on a slab, no basement, and the attic is not available due to hurricane construction requirements. The spare bed room has a murphy bed so that the room can also be used as a hobby room (sewing for my wife and model building for me.) 2nd reason is that we are in the process of planing a move to Marathon to live with our son. He has a one Br apartment available, so the unit I am making hangs on the wall and can be removed for transportation. When folded up it forms a strong box that protects the layout. Must be transported with the wall side (top of box) up to protect the unit.


----------



## akabu (Sep 23, 2018)

Fire21 said:


> I hope you realize that those old locos won't operate on your DCC system. They are designed only for DC. Being that old, I don't know if they could be converted to DCC or not. As DonR suggested, you should consider looking at some of the newer DCC engines. They are amazing in their quality! Most brands nowadays are excellent runners. :smilie_daumenpos:


Yes, I know that. I have been thinking about a "Bone yard" near the maint shed.


----------



## akabu (Sep 23, 2018)

I have already placed the track and trace the route on the base level. I marked evey place where I think a hole is required for the feeding wires for switches and track feeders. What I have not been able to find out is if I must use the Kato switch control or can I use a mush smaller momentary switch toggle.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

akabu said:


> I have already placed the track and trace the route on the base level. I marked evey place where I think a hole is required for the feeding wires for switches and track feeders. What I have not been able to find out is if I must use the Kato switch control or can I use a mush smaller momentary switch toggle.


I responded on your other thread. It's usually better not to ask the same question in multiple places.

You can use any momentary toggle switch, provided the turnout is a twin coil solenoid control.


----------



## DrJon Foreh (Oct 15, 2018)

*N Scale electrical*

I’m 68 and building only my second layout. The first was 45 years ago! I finally retired and have time but limited space. I’m building in N scale. I have some old Concord passenger cars that had axel wipers to power in-car lights. I’d like to make my NEW passenger cars lighted as well but cannot find axel wipers anywhere. Does anyone know where these might be found and purchased? Thanks in advance!!


----------



## rrjim1 (Mar 12, 2015)

DrJon Foreh said:


> I’m 68 and building only my second layout. The first was 45 years ago! I finally retired and have time but limited space. I’m building in N scale. I have some old Concord passenger cars that had axel wipers to power in-car lights. I’d like to make my NEW passenger cars lighted as well but cannot find axel wipers anywhere. Does anyone know where these might be found and purchased? Thanks in advance!!


Check here.
https://store.sbs4dcc.com/search.aspx?find=axle+wipers


----------

